# VG30E 1984 300ZX



## BamaZ31 (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anyone know how much time, (hours), it will take to change head gaskets on a Z31 engine and is there anything that may be difficult to remove?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

a lot of time. the most difficult part seems to be the lower intake manifold.

but it's generally cheaper to buy a used motor than it is to buy all the gaskets you'll need.


----------



## BamaZ31 (Feb 23, 2010)

*1984 300ZX Compression*



AZ-ZBum said:


> a lot of time. the most difficult part seems to be the lower intake manifold.
> 
> but it's generally cheaper to buy a used motor than it is to buy all the gaskets you'll need.


What should be the compression rating for the cylinders? I am going to get a compression gauge and I do not know what the compression should be. I pulled it on a trailer today and had no power. I was smoking below the left valve cover after a few minutes after loading it to the trailer.


----------

